# overclocking 9800



## powermin (Apr 29, 2006)

i got a ATI Radeon 9800 PRO and i was trying to overclock it with ATITool but when i scanned for max mem and max core they went down instead of up from my default. i dont understand. someone please help. thanks.


----------



## Nektopoli (May 1, 2006)

Same problem with the core on my 9700 pro, I have to UC the core but I can OC the memory?


----------



## Frogger (May 1, 2006)

pls post default clocks  + memory on card + company that made card 
dump bios of card with atitool (under MIScellaneous) zip and post will have a look 
  frogger


----------



## mezlo (May 3, 2006)

I also have an ATI branded Radeon 9800 Pro w/ 128mb RAM. ATITool lists the default specs at 378 core, 338 mem. After several tests, my core is underclocked at 373.09, but the mem is overclocked at 358.36. I terminated both tests after 60 minutes without artifacts.

Just thought I'd share my results.

Mez


----------



## KennyT772 (May 3, 2006)

um there are slight deviences from normal speeds, maby 5 mhz. this is normal and not a factory overclock or underclock.


----------



## Frogger (May 3, 2006)

Just for your info i run a 9800 pro on my test rig it was a pull from HP and is 3 years old bios stock speeds 324/290[underclocked by HP]  been runnig this card at 428/358  with artic silencer& ram sink for 2.5 years rock stable   has r350 core samsung 2.8 ram ...
test rig:
p4p800se: 
3.0@3.75 250fsb
1Gib Oz pc4000 @2.3/3/3/7  
enermax 350  26amp on 12v rail[psu is 4 years old]  
3d mark 05 = 2542

These card will rock once you get the right setting


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 13, 2006)

What exactly is the "right setting"?
I have a 9800 Pro with a VGA silencer 3 and copper OCZ ramsinks and the ram overclocks nicely to around 375, but the core craps out at 400. I dont know if it has an R360 or R350... I am thinking of popping off the vga silencer and putting some AS5 on it.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (May 13, 2006)

Maybe using ATITool v.24 would be better for these older cards?  You would have a higher probability of it working without error than one of the Beta versions.


----------

